# Rash in his testicles



## Silvia (Jun 4, 2005)

I shaved him on Friday, he was so full of energy that day, jumping and running and then late on Friday he started acted weird. He would walk and then sit, walk again and sit... I knew that something in his back area was bothering him I thought it was simply that his hair was touching his butt making it itchy.
But then when I looked closer I noticed that his testicles were very red and as soon as I tried to touch it he run and hid. I know that it must be that it is irritated and since now the hair is so short the friction is making it irritated.
I have bought something called Butt cream which is supposed to be very good for diaper rash, it has zinc oxide as skin protectant

But do you know if that is good for dogs? should I take him to the vet instead?
THANKS


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear your baby is hurting. I don't have an answer for you but perhaps you could call the vet and ask him.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I know the vet told my father to rub A&D ointment on his Setters nipples after she had stopped nursing her pups because they were swollen and cracked (he made me do it...lol). They said the smell would deter her from licking there. The sore area was completely fine in a few days.







But maybe there is something else bothering him...maybe there is a reason for the rash. You should take him to a vet to get him checked out to make sure he's ok. .


----------



## Silvia (Jun 4, 2005)

Yes, you are right, I just made the appointment. I am taking him there at 4:30.
I went back home during my lunch and Chiqui didn't walk at all. Not because he didn't have the energy or didn't want to ( because he kept trying to play and run with Rosita) but because I think it was bothering him. He doesn't cry at all, he just sits.
I will keep you posted.
Thanks again.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh no the poor little guy, I would be careful with the butt cream, I think it is medicated and you better check with the vet first just to be on the safe side, perhaps take it with you when you go so he or she can look at the ingredients


----------



## Silvia (Jun 4, 2005)

It turns out to be a razor burn that got a little infected. The clipper got too close to the skin and since it is in that area it got dirty from sitting... anyway the vet gave me an spray that has Cortisone to use every four hours. No big deal, it is just that it looked so bad that I wasn't sure!!
She also said that for this type of skin burns, any good diaper rash cream is ok but only the ones that don't have any perfume and then some talc (just like with the babies).
Well... always learning...

Thanks!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

When you give them a sanitry trim . Dust on some unstented baby powder on the area shaved right after you have dryed them off. It really helps with any razor burns 
Glad to here your puppy will be ok .


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so pleased to hear your little guy is ok


----------



## Silvia (Jun 4, 2005)

I will do that next time... he is not going to need a trim for a little while... Thanks!!


----------



## Kakita17375 (Apr 14, 2020)

Chelsey said:


> When you give them a sanitry trim . Dust on some unstented baby powder on the area shaved right after you have dryed them off. It really helps with any razor burns
> Glad to here your puppy will be ok .


Thank youuuu my puppy was rashes and I put baby powder thank you 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻


----------

